
Tao: A new language for dynamic document description of real-time 3D animations - vmorgulis
https://github.com/c3d/tao-3D
======
secoif
Yet another language on HN that doesn't show a single code snippet on the
linked page.

Link should probably go here
[http://www.taodyne.com/tutorial-2.0.html#/language](http://www.taodyne.com/tutorial-2.0.html#/language)

~~~
gee_totes
That is some seriously unreadable documentation. I thought we moved away from
mystery-meat navigation when flash died?

(Mystery-meat meaning when I click on the nav arrows, I don't know where I'll
go)

------
tunesmith
I wish there were something like this for audio engineering. Start with stems,
and then declaratively create your mix with text that can be tracked in
version control. Even if coming up with the proper mix would be easier in an
IDE, I'd love to have the source for cleanup and tweaks.

------
amelius
It would be supercool if, using this language, one could easily perform all
the operations that one can do in SketchUp.

------
vvanders
I feel like this misses the forest for the trees from what I can see in the
docs.

If you really want impressive animations you'll want animators/designers
building them not developers in code. I think a better approach would to
integrate industry standard tools than a new language.

~~~
CyberDildonics
I don't even know if I would go that far. People stopped using scripts for 3D
work about 25 years ago. There are also industry standard geometry formats.
I'm not aware of a an industry standard for volumetric video, but it wouldn't
be a language.

~~~
sitkack
This looks like a programmatic compositor. I'd probably go with opengles and
scheme or clojurescript.

